# Yosemite & San Francisco.



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

All photos were taken on a Canon point and shoot as I don't have any Raw editing software on this old laptop. The SLR shots will have to wait until I get home...










Me getting back to nature and hugging trees.









And now for a really big tree..... One of the giant sequoias. They really do make humans look quite insignificant.









I'll add more once I process some at home.

I know this one is under exposed but it still shows the rainbow effect we were lucky enough to witness thanks to the winds and the sun being in the right place.









And one from today...... Really should need no introduction.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent pic mate:thumb: Brings back memories for me as we started our honeymoon in Sanfrancisco and Yosemite. Do you have any more? I had a disaster in yosemite as my camera ran out of batteries and we hadn't packed part of the carding lead:wall: All my pic were therefore taken on a disposable. Still good excuse to go back with my SLR!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That reminds me, i need to renew my passport.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great - tree is hugeeeeee


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember that tree from when I was there.
Strangely enough I then went on to San Francisco


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Excellent pic mate:thumb: Brings back memories for me as we started our honeymoon in Sanfrancisco and Yosemite. *Do you have any more?* I had a disaster in yosemite as my camera ran out of batteries and we hadn't packed part of the carding lead:wall: All my pic were therefore taken on a disposable. Still good excuse to go back with my SLR!


We shot over 1100 photos between us over the 2 days at Yosemite - the place is just magnificent and a photographers dream. I'll process and post more once we're home.
This is our 10th anniversary and it seems to be a popular destination for honeymooners or big anniversaries.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

great photo's :thumb:

I am looking for ideas for my honeymoon and you have just helped


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely stuff, looking forward to seeing more

drew


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've just spent the last couple of hours updating the software so I can play with Raw files now.

Here are a couple of my first tinkerings..

Golden Gate Bridge shot with a 12-24mm lens









And part of the view from Glacier Point at Yosemite.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice photos mate


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I really really like your panoramic picture above of the golden gate bridge its almost the same as one we have in our lounge. I also like the glacier point picture I took the same shot but took lots of pictures and stitched them together in photoshop to make a panoramic. I can dig it out if you'd like to see? don't want to hijack our thread!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great and fantastic location


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> I really really like your panoramic picture above of the golden gate bridge its almost the same as one we have in our lounge. I also like the glacier point picture I took the same shot but took lots of pictures and stitched them together in photoshop to make a panoramic. I can dig it out if you'd like to see? don't want to hijack our thread!


By all means, dig it out. It's such a fantastic place and now I've been I'd love to see other people work/photos from the same areas.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Several from Alcatraz.
D Block cells.









The operating room in the hospital area.









One of the other rooms in the hospital area. The picture at the end is of the 'Birdman of Alcatraz', Robert Stroud.









Watchtower & power house chimney.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

ive just come back from italy and myself and my girlfriend were talking about where to go next and san fran is one of the possibilities. what sort of excursions did you do? or did you do more fly drive?


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Florida Hollywood Studios*

First time in 15 years I can't go 

So here is a photo of my favourite ride.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Certainly got me thinking about a possible trip in the future. My wife's always spoke of the other cities in the US oth than the obvious ones like New York. Cracking shots and thanks for sharing. I'm already intrigued by Yosemite after seeing many time lapses from there 

Thanks for sharing 

Phil


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Rob, as discussed here are some of my pics from San Francisco. Please go easy on me they were taken with a disposable as my camera battery went flat as we arrived at Yosemite and I hadn't packed part of the charging lead so couldn't charge it!

Yosemite National Park this place is amazing. The mountains don't look too big until you look down at the size of the car at the bottom of the picture.









Yosemite Valley









Glacier Point Panoramic (stitched in photoshop)









Golden Gate Bridge









The Mustang V8 we hired in front of the golden Gate Bridge. We both look so young well it was 7 years ago!









Did you go to this place on Pier 39. Its a photogaphy Gallery with some expensive and very nice photos.









The website is here - http://www.rodneyloughjr.com/ If you look at the online gallery we purchased the one called 'Golden Gate'. I was amazed when I noticed the cost, we paid nothing like that for it:doublesho


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

stuart1164 said:


> First time in 15 years I can't go


Mate I feel your pain! Its our fav place to go but since our second child is due it will be 2014 until we will be back there. Maybe we should start a Florida Pictures thread to ease the pain for us both!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I love America it's so vast and your pictures are stunning and such clarity.

Stuart


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, I've played with a few piccys since getting home and some others can be seen here if anyone wishes.
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629927117376/
I won't post them all in the thread as I don't want to clog it up too much.

It was a good holiday but I wish we'd spent more time in Yosemite and less in SF. We only had 2 days in the park and then 4 in the city. Maybe we should have done 3/3 or even 4 in the park.
Pictures really don't do it justice. When you're driving in the valley and El Capitan appears before you, it takes a while for your head to realise that lump of rock really is that big.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

markbob917 said:


> ive just come back from italy and myself and my girlfriend were talking about where to go next and san fran is one of the possibilities. what sort of excursions did you do? or did you do more fly drive?


We had no itinerary once we were in the city and just did as we please.
We did the Golden Gate bridge on the drive back in after we'd had our time in Yosemite. And that was pretty much day 1 over with once we'd checked into our hotel.
Day 2 was a lot of walking. We were in the Marina/Cow Hollow area and ended up walking the Union Street shopping area, then onto the squiggly bit of Lombard Street, then onto Fishermans Wharf, then back again.... Oh, and we did a boat ride under the bridge.
Day 3 was spent at the Golden Gate Park and the Presidio. Buses are frequent and quite cheap - $2 per trip. Alcatraz in the evening.
Day 4. Bus to Union Square/Chinatown, a bit of shopping and then get the cable car back to Fishermans Wharf.

There are organised tours you can do but we didn't feel the need.


----------

